

Show HN: My 48 hour project for offering and searching one-time jobs - volpav
https://haltura.me

======
prophetjohn
Sorry about the incredibly immature response you got to this. I suppose this
is how some people really are when they can be completely anonymous. But it
also highlights a problem that you should solve. Making someone submit an
email and verify with it when posting (a la craigslist) would probably
alleviate some of this and give you something to ban.

Also, I'm not sure how this persuades people away from craigslist, Task
Rabbit, etc.

~~~
volpav
Thanks for your feedback. I'm working on the moderation right now.

Regarding Craigslist and others: the idea behind Haltura is that it must be
_extremely_ simple and easy to use and still provide some value to its users.

------
MichaelApproved
What the fuck is this bullshit of "Show HN" and then not hanging around in the
comments to answer questions and accept feedback. This project has tons of
garbage submitted to it and no one from the project is moderating it or
responding to the feedback here.

"Show HN" should be reserved for founders/creators and if you're not going to
take time to be here for conversation, HN should not give time to your
project.

You're not even taking the time to moderate the actual website.

I flagged this crap and will flag other Show HN posts that are essentially
spam.

~~~
volpav
I decided to respond a bit alter because I'm implementing Facebook sign in (to
limit the amount of spam a little bit) and email notifications. No need to be
so rude.

~~~
MichaelApproved
8 hours after you post and this is your first response. Not only that but the
site isnt being moderated and you have tons of garbage posted. You're not
respecting the HN community by dumping your Show HN post and then
disappearing.

You're getting the time and attention from hundreds, if not thousands, of
people. Don't just dump your Show HN post and disappear.

Edit: my use of the word "crap" and crud reaction was in reference to how you
dumped your project and left without following up. It's not related to the
actual website which I didn't really spend time on since it was full of curses
and other nonsense and you were MIA in the comments.

Edit 2: you're getting the brunt of my frustration but it's part of a larger
problem that I'm noticing with Show HN. Others have posted their Show HN and
then have gone MIA, you just happened to do it when I had time to express my
frustration.

It's good to see that you're monitoring this thread and are still working on
the site but please make this thread and the comments here a priority while
it's still on the front page.

I un-flagged the post.

Edit 3: while you build out the system, you could manually delete posts such
as "Nigger nigger fucking shitty cunty nigger chink cunt I LOVE MITT ROMNEY
AND SPACE DICKS!!!!!"

You could also create example posts to show the types of job listings that
would represent a typical listing.

~~~
volpav
The reason why I wasn't responding for 8 hours is that I felt asleep after I
published the app (it was 3 a.m. here). Also, my previous posts didn't draw so
much attention so I thought I'd better gather (and respond to) the feedback
next morning rather than refreshing this page every 5 min.

I've deleted all the junk that was there before and I just updated the website
with Facebook sign in (mandatory for those posting new jobs). This should
filter out at least those not having fake FB profiles since your name (as well
as the URL to your profile) is displayed under the job details. I'm also going
to add pre-moderation and email notifications within the next couple hours.

~~~
desbest
Who is going to signup to a job website where you authenticate with Facebook?
<http://mashable.com/2012/10/14/facebook-job-search/>
<http://mashable.com/2012/10/20/facebook-job-apps/>

~~~
volpav
While I agree with what is in the posts you provided (some of my friends
actually don't post any pictures or "cat videos" on Facebook because they
don't want their potential employers to see them from the "bad" side), I think
you're maybe missing a point here. Haltura is meant to be used for one-time
jobs only and so there's most likely no harm if your employer sees your drunk
pictures on Facebook while he/she only needs you to cut his/her the grass in
her garden.

Facebook authentication was made primarily for convenience and also to help
preventing spam. But of course I might be wrong by exposing peoples' names and
links to their Facebook profiles (e.g. I could also allow users to choose the
username which will be displayed throughout the website). Thanks for the
feedback, I will think about it!

------
pawelwentpawel
That's some pretty creative content you gathered over there.

I did however laugh at this one - "Castrate a cat (...) Please respond with
references and a link to your github profile." ;)

~~~
flyinglizard
Brilliant

------
prezjordan
Looks like you need to beef up moderation.

~~~
volpav
Thanks, fixing it right now...

------
jameswyse
"An easiest way to find one-time job."

I would perhaps re-write this as:

    
    
        "The easiest way to find one-time jobs."

or

    
    
        "An easy way to find one-time jobs."

~~~
mangostache2

      "Get hired...Once"
    

(joking)

------
volpav
Thank you all very much for your feedback. I've just updated the website with
Facebook Sign In (which is mandatory if you want to post new job offer). This
should filter out at least those not having fake Facebook profiles since your
name and the URL to your profile are displayed under the job details page. I'm
also working on pre-moderation and implementing email notifications (I will
update the website within the next couple hours).

Again, thank you very much for all your valuable feedback.

------
volpav
Just to follow up (not sure anybody is reading this thread anymore though):

I've just rolled out Facebook sign in (only for those who'd like to post new
jobs), manual moderation of all offers (say goodbye to "niggers" and "dicks")
and email notifications (which might end up in your "Junk" folder so be sure
to check it, will fix this a bit later).

Thank you all for you feedback and I hope Haltura is now more or less usable
;-)

------
dudurocha
Did you posted it over reddit?

~~~
volpav
Nope. Only here and I also shared the link w/ my friends on Facebook and
Twitter.

------
danso
It's filled with profanity

~~~
volpav
Thanks, I'm working on it.

------
whichdan
Despite the loads of spam, the UI does look pretty nice.

~~~
volpav
Thanks a lot although it's mostly Bootstrap (I really wanted to keep the UI
minimalistic so people can focus on content).

------
iambrandonn
Cool. Just need some postings and I would use it.

~~~
volpav
Thanks! Glad you've considered it.

------
pogosian
Back button doesn't work.

~~~
volpav
Is it right after you submit a job offer you're trying to go back?

------
jhsu
was this a railsrumble entry?

~~~
volpav
No, this is just something I decided to build on a weekend.

------
stfu
OP is probably just a Gawker "journalist" and reporting you all for these
comments to Anderson Cooper.

